# The theme of SEX in Prog (and Psych and Popsike and hardrock and folk...



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

.....but NOT in Armenian sheep-shearing music or Portuguese sea shanty or Inuit throat-singing musics.)

Peloquin - mama ******
affinity - mr joy
ther nice - one of these people (live)
mort garson- music for sensuous lovers
east of eden - crazy daisy
ELP - living sin
Procol Harum - souvenir of London (hey, did we not already do this???)
electric food - house of the rising sun
strange days - 18 tons
human beast - appearance is everything
group 1850 - you done it hard
sex - syphisia
pete brown - politician
mr albert show - electronic baby
marakesh - will you do ity?jeff cooper & stoned wings - get some
momus - barrel organist
dies Irae - seduction
forgot her name -seduction through witchcraft
sun - on holiday
gate - red light sister
VDGgenerator - la rossa
curved air - not quite the same
ache - sweet Jolly Joyce
hawkwind - angela android
I Drive - christine
white noise - my game of loving
open road - sweet liquor woman
agaturbia -erotica
ferris wheel - song for alice
CAN - your friendly neighbourhood *****
red crayola - hurricane airplane fighter
roberts & barrant - 2 magicians
martin carthy - bird in the bush
ange - culinaire lingus
kevin ayers - fake mexicain blues
sensational alex harvey band - $35 massage
east of eden - have to whack it up


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Mujokan - erotic vampire
Aphrodite's Child - infinity
Head Machine - orgasm lp


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

King Crimson's _Ladies of the Road_, complete with some of Sinfield's more embarrassing lyrics:

_Stone-headed Frisco spacer
Ate all the meat I gave her
Said would I like to taste hers
And even craved the flavour_


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2018)

elgars ghost said:


> King Crimson's _Ladies of the Road_, complete with some of Sinfield's more embarrassing lyrics:
> 
> _Stone-headed Frisco spacer
> Ate all the meat I gave her
> ...


And yet that was the very verse that clinched him the Bucks Fizz gig.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Never liked that track.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

dogen said:


> And yet that was the very verse that clinched him the Bucks Fizz gig.


I think Buck's Fizz would have benefited from some Fripp guitar work.

A great opportunity missed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2018)

Dr Johnson said:


> I think Buck's Fizz would have benefited from some Fripp guitar work.
> 
> A great opportunity missed.


Similarly, I feel that Brotherhood of Man never really scaled the true heights, lacking as they did the input of Jamie Muir.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Whaha, not sure if Muir could have saved “kisses for me”, one of my first exposures to eurovision song debacle.
Didn’t he become a Bhudist monk ? (Not that that would have helped anything...)


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2018)

Jos said:


> Whaha, not sure if Muir could have saved "kisses for me", one of my first exposures to eurovision song debacle.
> Didn't he become a Bhudist monk ? (Not that that would have helped anything...)


When he left KC, he went to Samyeling Buddhist Centre in Eskdalemuir.

I think even Save Your Kisses for Me could have benefited from the perspective that Muir described as "approach the rubbish with a total respect for its nature as rubbish." Indeed, the entire Eurovision effluence. :devil:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, the old Sinner has done OK for himself in the pop world post-Crimbo but numerous examples of his preposterous doggerel still rankle after all these years. I thought the words he wrote for _Catfood_ were his best.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Genesis - I'm counting out Time
Genesis - Cinema Show
IQ - Human Nature


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Genesis is sick sex.
Hermaphrodites, snake women, slubberdegullions.


----------

